# FreeBSD Live versions that are not discontinued . . .



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

Are there really any FreeBSD live versions yet -

I understand that FreeSBIE is discontinued 
http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=freesbie

and GhostBSD-1.0-Beta.iso is well - about the _very same exact _try at a FreeBSD live version as was FreeSBIE.

Next for me to try is the TrueBSD DVD - any experiences with it ?

Thanks.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

*not looking good for TrueBSD either*

TrueBSD -  it also just looks like another download to nowhere - as also is the TrueBSD torrent at another site.

http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/TrueBSD-Download-19338.html


----------



## phoenix (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by "LiveCD".  The livefs CDs for each release, along with the DVD, allow you to get to a fully functioning CLI interface.  The same as you would get after installing FreeBSD.  It's accessed via the Fixit option in sysinstall.

Or are you looking for a GUI LiveCD?  These will never be produced by "The FreeBSD Project", as FreeBSD does not include a GUI as part of the base install.

However, I believe the PC-BSD install CD is a LiveCD (never actually used it, though).

There's also Frenzy, which is a sysadmin LiveCD without a GUI.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 5, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> There's also Frenzy, which is a sysadmin LiveCD without a GUI.



It does come with GUI.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 5, 2010)

Really?  Never seen it.  How does one access it?


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 5, 2010)

`startx`

Fluxbox as its wm.

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=frenzy
http://frenzy.org.ua/files/screenshots/1.1/frenzy-1.1-RC1.jpg


----------



## FBSD (Jan 12, 2010)

*Live CDs*

Currently there are the following Live CD's
-TrueBSD
-RoFreeSBIE & FreeSBIE
-GhostBSD

The upcoming PC-BSD 8.0 will be a live DVD
There's a DesktopBSD LiveCD. Though the Project is discontinued now, the LiveCD is still usuable.

Other FreeBSD projects can be found on my FreeBSD systems page:

If you're aware of any projects that aren't listed (including any non-English projects), please let me know.


----------



## jjthomas (Jan 12, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> However, I believe the PC-BSD install CD is a LiveCD.



It is suppose to be.  I just downloaded it to try a quick install.  Appears that I am having a hardware problem.  So I'll try it again tonight.  

They have an 8.0 release in Beta, and a 7.1.1 release.  I'm trying the 8.0.  http://www.pcbsd.org will get you to their website.

-JJ


----------

